# Hitachi TV Fan problem?



## skethama (Oct 9, 2007)

When I turnon my Hitachi 50 VF 820. I see this pattern with some noise behind the TV and nothing happens.

POWER LED to TEMP LED to LAMP LED back to POWER--- and continues

According to the manual this means the television is warming up.

Now basically I don't have a TV to watch.... What should I do?

Please help !!


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

I combed the manual and google and didn't find anything substantial.

This link has some Hitachi owner bits...for 810s

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-443364-p-5.html

I post it only because some of the problems may be the same and it has Hitachi's number. Do a find for "power-temp-lamp" and you'll see what I mean.

If I were you, I'd call them...judging by the price tag.

Sorry I can't be anymore help, not having a TV isn't any fun.


----------



## skethama (Oct 9, 2007)

ckphilli:

Thank you so much for trying. I did some combing myself before posting here.
One thing I should have known after a million gadgets I have, is "Manuals are not always right". While I wait for the support guy (was going to charge me $95.00 just to stop by my house), I thought I will check out the lamp. Guess what I found.. a borken lamp. literally broken.

Now I am shopping for a new lamp. Hopefully, that is the only problem...

Thanks again..


----------

